# Need a body Kit for 96 B14



## Bajanblue14 (May 16, 2004)

Yeah guys i saw a white 2 door b14 featured in a magazine {can't remember} . The b14 kit was the bomb, it had in Halo's to the front. First glance at this car u thought it was a BMW. The bonnet was black. I know this is limited info but can u all guy help me. oh i did search b4 i asked u'll .


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

Bajanblue14 said:


> Yeah guys i saw a white 2 door b14 featured in a magazine {can't remember} . The b14 kit was the bomb, it had in Halo's to the front. First glance at this car u thought it was a BMW. The bonnet was black. I know this is limited info but can u all guy help me. oh i did search b4 i asked u'll .


search google...and just because im nice www.**************.com but make sure you buy from a company not them, they make shit.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there is no kit for the sentra/200sx that looks like a BMW


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> there is no kit for the sentra/200sx that looks like a BMW


he is talking about the R33 bumper, he is an idiot, let him be


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You could try searching for a Sentra GTR kit or a JDM GTS kit.
A B14 that looks like a BMW?Hmm..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a custom kit. The car was in HCI a couple years back.
some pics...





































Carbon Fiber Hood 
’97 Civic Custom Widebody Kit 
Sensei Front Bumper 
Extreme Rear Bumper 
APR Mini Drag Black Spoiler 
Shaved Door Moldings & Key Holes 
Custom Side Skirts Fabricated with Stock Side-Skirts molded with Civic Stock Side-Skirts 
Body Work by "Molding King" Mike Holguin & Paint Done by Hanko at Hanko's Autobody 


more pics can be seen at...
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=63702


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Triple_T said:


> he is talking about the R33 bumper, he is an idiot, let him be


You're the idiot. Look at the photos Sean posted. The BMW-style eyebrows and 3-series grille make the front of that 200SX look very Bimmer-esque.

In addition, the Andy's Autosport Combat kit looks very similar to the E46 M3 front bumper, only with a couple more vents.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was thinking of that car. I remember seeing that white car before. Triple-T = PWNED


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ewww
why anyone would _want _ to make thier car look like that one is beyond me
but on a positive note, I love the wheels


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldnt be so quick to judge. Just because someones style is different doesnt mean its wrong. A lot of hard work went into that car, and I give him props for that. Just because you wouldnt do it, doesnt mean it gives you the right to make negative comments. I bet if he would have put the same amount of time, money, and effort into the motor, you wouldnt be saying that. Not trying to pick a fight, but give credit where its due.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Not trying to pick a fight, but give credit where its due.


I give him credit
everyone's into different crap
i didnt mean for that to sound like a negative comment...I was just expressing my dislike


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> I give him credit
> everyone's into different crap
> i didnt mean for that to sound like a negative comment...I was just expressing my dislike



Its alrite, internet can get to you sometimes.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Triple_T said:


> he is talking about the R33 bumper, he is an idiot, let him be


 lol


----------

